# Wheelchair Rugby



## MikeyBikey (Nov 13, 2022)

Whilst it has interfered with Monday night (BBC 2) quizzes today is the first time I have watched it. Despite being 70 I think I have the build (15.5 stone), strength and stamina for it. However, I think I will give it a miss as I would be concerned about injuring my remaining leg (severe PAD) and because since passing 50 I have suffered two serious fractures. Anyone else watching?


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 13, 2022)

Not seen it on telly apart but have seen it live. It’s a fantastic game.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 13, 2022)

You could look up whether there’s a club near you. My sister played in an adult wheelchair rugby training group, she was in the lowest skill team so they didn’t play matches it was more just fun practice and no harsh contact etc.


----------



## Contused (Nov 13, 2022)

I've been watching recent broadcasts and it strikes me as a wonderful game.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Nov 13, 2022)

Are there different codes?  Checking back on some coverage from the paralympics they don't have the strips of plastic that the current games feature.


----------

